# WANTED - 1930's Shelby Banana Tank Bicycle - LQQK



## dougfisk (Oct 26, 2012)

I would like to buy a bike like the one pictured.  Please PM or email at dougfisk@yahoo.com with any offers or leads.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 9, 2012)

still looking


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 9, 2012)

*Looking for a project or a original patina rider ???*

What condition -- original or house paint -- a rider or a restoration project -- let me know -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 19, 2012)

BackToTheTop


----------

